# Local Frogs_Tampa, Fl.



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a few frogs I would like to sell or trade to locals of Florida. I have an overload of cristos!!!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/152033-pumilio-few-others.html

Thanks, Bill


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Also have a couple bastis...the no spot just started calling


----------



## RayFitz (Dec 17, 2013)

Do you have pairs of Cristos? I'd likely get a trio off of you if you know the sexes. Any idea on the Bastis?

I'm in Gainesville and wouldn't mind a little trip down I75 to pick up my first Pums


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## RayFitz (Dec 17, 2013)

tarbo96 said:


> Sent you a pm.


Right back at ya'


----------



## RayFitz (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm getting strange error messages when trying to respond to your PM. Not sure if you're getting my reply or not. Let me know if it's not coming through.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Im getting them.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Cristos sold
Powder blue sold


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Basti still available...could be interested in trades too. I have four basti 2 @6 mths and 2 @ 4mths


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

tarbo96 said:


> Basti still available...could be interested in trades too. I have four basti 2 @6 mths and 2 @ 4mths


Any pictures of the 4 month Bastis?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Not yet. I could do cell phone pics if you send me your number


----------

